
Show HN: Business name generator - Jack000
https://namelix.com/
======
Jack000
I was trying to make an RNN-based business name generator for a few weeks, but
all the output was pretty random.

then I tried just using a markov chain to generate random names and picking
the best (most thematically related) names using fasttext, and it worked
pretty well. Check it out and let me know what you think!

my favourite keywords are "sexy, Canadian" and "fun, weed" : ]

------
qbrass
The site informed me that pitythafoo.com is available if someone wants it.

~~~
Jack000
click on the register link on my site. I get 2 bucks :D

------
saintPirelli
I don't know if I would go for "ensult.com" .

~~~
Jack000
yeah the names are still pretty random but occasionally you get some cool ones

~~~
saintPirelli
Yes, tbh, I can see how this might generate some nice passive income for you.

~~~
Jack000
maybe eventually, it'll be operating at a loss for a long time I think. The
pre-trained fasttext .bin is 8Gb, and the smallest linode that can handle it
is $60/month.

~~~
saintPirelli
Well, maybe you get lucky and some "influencer" picks it up and writes about
it or whatever ;)

